# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Brust, Schulter oder Hintern ?
Hier

----------

Ich sehe immer nur Hintern.
Bin ich immer gut mit gefahren.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Tja, Monta muß an dir liegen....bei mir war alles dabei - sogar ne Magnum



 :aetsch:

----------

> Tja, Monta muß an dir liegen....


Natürlich. Ich stehe aber auch dazu.   ::  
Bei der Magnum habe ich dann vorzeitig abgebrochen.

----------

Wer topt meinen Rekord von 397 mph ?   :cool:  

hier entlang

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Wer topt meinen Rekord von 397 mph ?


War das der Durchschnitt? Ich komme grade mal auf 307 mph... :traurig:

----------

Juuhuuui, neuer Rekord in der Einzelwertung   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Nee war einfach mein höchster, erreichter Wert bisher


Ach so, dann lag ich mit meinen 386 mph ja gar nicht so weit entfernt.

Aber Phommel ich habe auch keine Erfahrungen, jemand anderen an den Sack zu packen. :aetsch:

----------

"hehe" - was nicht ist - kann ja noch werden

----------


## Erich

Hi Phommel, das war ja wohl nix, guckste da:


 Das ist der Durchschnitt von drei Versuchen (einer war über 1000!) ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na wenn da mal nich einer Erfahrung hat...Heim(werker)vorteil, sozusagen!  ::

----------


## Erich

> Na wenn da mal nich einer Erfahrung hat...Heim(werker)vorteil, sozusagen!


Erfahrung hab ich da nicht, nur ne schnelle Maus, aber kannst gerne mal als Sparringspartner vorbeikommen :aetsch:

----------

boah Heimwerker,

Ich glaube das war das Türstehergesellenstück.

----------


## Erich

musst nur das Spiel auf dem Monitor verkleinern, Hand angeclickt aus dem Fenster ziehen und dann mit Anlauf, dann wird das auch schneller...

----------

Hast das B'scheissen von Ann gelernt , gelle ?   ::

----------


## Erich

Nö, das konnt ich schon vorher, aber nur, wenn's sein muss, wir waren sozusagen wie füreinander geschaffen, iss halt nur dumm gelaufen. Ich hab ihr neulich noch ein paar Tipps gegeben, wasse beim nächsten Falang anders machen soll (ich hoff, das ist ein reicher Wessi)  ::

----------

